# Which peacock?



## Yellowblz (Jan 6, 2016)

Can someone please help me identify them? I saw them at the store and really bright and beautiful....thank you.
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14761&stc=1&d=1454247937


----------



## EquineSoul7294 (Nov 2, 2015)

Maybe a sunshine or sunburst variant?


----------



## Yellowblz (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you, I'll read about that specie, really appreciate your time. I have couple more that I bought as asstd, would you mind telling me what you think what they are? Thanks again.

A ruby red?
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14769&stc=1&d=1454318990


----------



## Yellowblz (Jan 6, 2016)

This one I thought is a Borleyi , but now I don't think it is. The lighting of the tank at the lfs was dark and I wasn't able to examine the fish well. In fact he's a bit more beaten up than I thought. Any idea how to fix him? And what kind he is? Thanks again for the help.

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14777&stc=1&d=1454319144


----------

